# SỐC: Quá nửa số người xét nghiệm bị nhiễm thuốc trừ sâu trong máu



## thuhoai (3/8/18)

*31/67 người ở Hà Nội được xét nghiệm có chỉ số nồng độ thuốc bảo vệ thực vật trong máu. Thông tin trên khiến nhiều người không khỏi giật mình.*





_Vỏ thuốc diệt cỏ thường được người dân vứt lại sau khi sử dụng hết đang được xem là nguyên nhân khiến nguồn nước bị nhiễm độc. Ảnh minh hoạ_​Kết quả trên được Viện Sức khoẻ nghề nghiệp và môi trường (Bộ Y tế) công bố khi thực hiện xét nghiệm ngẫu nhiên tại một lớp học thuộc Trung tâm học tập cộng đồng các xã, thị trấn đến từ 4 huyện ngoại thành Hà Nội gồm Sóc Sơn, Đông Anh, Mê Linh, Hoài Đức.

67 người tham gia lần lượt được chọc kim vào đầu ngón tay để lấy máu, giọt đầu tiên bỏ đi, những giọt tiếp theo được đem đi ly tâm, tách lấy huyết tương, sau đó nhỏ vào chất chỉ thị màu để kiểm tra nồng độ thuốc bảo vệ thực vật trong máu.

Sau 5-7 phút, nếu giấy thử giữ nguyên màu vàng là mức độ bình thường; Chuyển màu vàng sậm là mức độ an toàn; Chuyển màu xanh là mức độ nguy cơ; Còn chuyển màu xanh thẫm là mức độ không an toàn (rủi ro).

Kết quả, 31 người ở mức nguy cơ (tức là đang có thuốc bảo vệ thực vật lưu tồn trong máu); 1 người ở mức rủi ro (nguy hiểm hơn mức nguy cơ).

Đáng nói là, hầu hết là các đối tượng không trực tiếp tham gia vào sản xuất trên ruộng đồng như nông dân.

Từ kết quả này cho thấy, nguy cơ từ thuốc bảo vệ thực vật không loại trừ bất cứ ai, bất cứ thứ gì cũng có thể là nguồn lây nhiễm.

Tháng 4 vừa qua, tại Sơn La, 78 người cùng địa phương (xã Tân Hợp, huyện Mộc Châu, tỉnh Sơn La) ngộ độc do dùng nước nhiễm thuốc diệt cỏ. Nguyên nhân do một hộ gia đình phun thuốc diệt cỏ ở khu vườn trồng cây ăn quả. Thuốc chưa kịp ngấm vào cỏ, đất thì không may gặp trời mưa nên đã trôi xuống mó (hố) nước, rồi xuống bể chứa tại bản Suối Khoang. Từ bể chứa đó, nước được phân phối đến từng gia đình trong bản gây ra vụ ngộ độc trên.

Từ những trường hợp nhỏ lẻ, phạm vi hẹp nhưng là lời cảnh tỉnh cho người dân về tình trạng nhiễm thuốc bảo vệ thực vật.

PGS.TS Doãn Ngọc Hải - Viện trưởng Viện trưởng Viện Sức khoẻ nghề nghiệp và môi trường (Bộ Y tế) - cảnh báo: Không ít trường hợp nhiễm thuốc bảo vệ thực vật không phải do tiếp xúc trực tiếp. Họ trực tiếp sử dụng các sản phẩm rau, hoa quả còn tồn dư lượng thuốc trừ sâu hoặc hít phải đều bị nhiễm. Mọi người dân từ người trực tiếp sản xuất đến người sử dụng, từ thành thị đến nông thôn đều có nguy cơ cao hấp thụ thuốc trừ sâu vào máu.

Nhiễm thuốc bảo vệ thực vật trong máu không chỉ với người làm nông, gia đình ở nông thôn mà những người ở thành phố cũng có nguy cơ nhiễm bởi tồn dư thuốc bảo vệ thực vật trong thực phẩm như rau, quả.

Khi ngộ độc thuốc trừ sâu ở dạng cấp tính, người bệnh sẽ có những triệu chứng dễ thấy như nôn mửa, nhức đầu, chóng mặt, đổ mồ hôi... Nặng hơn chất độc sẽ chuyển hoá qua gan, gây nên rối loạn thần kinh, mất ngủ, kém trí nhớ, mờ mắt, giảm thính lực, suy nhược cơ thể, ở phụ nữ dễ gặp tai biến sảy thai, đẻ non, gây dị tật bẩm sinh ở trẻ, ung thư...

_Nguồn: Theo báo Lao Động_​


----------



## Kenzy (3/8/18)




----------

